# Grease gun and grease for Toro GM1600?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Looking on amazon - I like the Lock n Lube fitting for grease guns, but I don't have a grease gun or know what grease to use on my GM1600. Also if anybody can recommend an inexpensive HOC gauge from there too...


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I like using a marine grease for my mowers as they get washed after almost every use. AMSOIL waterproof grease is my preferred flavor. Maybe I just like the color.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I went with this grease gun:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MD4YKM

And this grease:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B005973H5Y


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> I went with this grease gun:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MD4YKM
> 
> ...


@SCGrassMan

What is your experience on this purchase? Im looking for grease gun too


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I have 2 lumax's and they are great. I also use the marine grease.

Price for both doubled it seems


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> I have 2 lumax's and they are great. I also use the marine grease.
> 
> Price for both doubled it seems


Thanks for your response. I got a cheap version and it leaks alot of grease.. thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I recently purchased a LockNLube grease gun. They're not cheap, but consider the LockNLube Coupler itself sells for $30 - so it's basically a $55 grease gun. I _really_ like the dummy grease zerk on the cap so you can lock the coupler to it for storage. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just get yourself one of these and be done with it 

Dewalt Grease Gun


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

+1 deWalt Grease Gun!


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

Ware said:


> I recently purchased a LockNLube grease gun. They're not cheap, but consider the LockNLube Coupler itself sells for $30 - so it's basically a $55 grease gun. I _really_ like the dummy grease zerk on the cap so you can lock the coupler to it for storage. :thumbup:


Glad you found a use for that zerk. It's actually used to refill the gun with a air powered bulk container of grease


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

HarryZoysia said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I recently purchased a LockNLube grease gun. They're not cheap, but consider the LockNLube Coupler itself sells for $30 - so it's basically a $55 grease gun. I _really_ like the dummy grease zerk on the cap so you can lock the coupler to it for storage. :thumbup:
> ...


You would have to install a loader fitting. It's literally just a dummy zerk (see photo below). From the product description:



> Also includes our patent-pending loop & lock storage design for improved storage and carry...


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

Ware said:


> HarryZoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


That is indeed a dummy fitting. Never seen one that wasn't used for filling the gun


----------



## beetbailey (Apr 30, 2019)

How often is everyone greasing their machines?


----------

